# For Sale: several shotguns Remington & Mossberg



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Private seller cleaning out collection. 
Located NW Houston near Tomball

- Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag 12 GA. 28" Overbored, Non-Ported, VR Barrel, Twin bead, Mod Accu-choke, Camo Finish, Camo Synthetic Stock. Excellent condition, very clean. $300











- Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag 12 GA. 28" Overbored, Ported, VR Barrel, Twin bead, Mod Accu-choke, Blued Finish, Wood Stock. Excellent condition, very clean, couple of small scratches on wood and metal. $250











- Remington 870 Magnum Wingmaster 12 GA. 30" VR Fixed Full Choke Magnum(3") Barrel, Blue Finish, High Gloss Walnut Stock, excellent condition and very clean. $350











- Remington 870 Wingmaster 12 GA. 30" Beaded Plain barrel, Full Choke. Very good condition, couple of tiny marks on receiver, high gloss walnut stock, very clean. $250











- Remington 870 Express 12 GA. Reciever/stock/bolt/trigger(full gun minus barrel) Blue Finish, Wood Stock, Good condition with some wear on metal and wood. Very clean. $90











- Knoxx SpecOps Adjustable Stock for Mossberg 500/590/835 and Hogue OverMolded Forend for Mossberg 500/590 - Both in Like new condition Includes bolt and manual. $85











- Mossberg 500/Maverick 12 Gauge 28" VR Twin bead Barrel with 3 Chokes(Full, Mod, IC). For 7 shot mag tube. Very good condition, clean, bore has some scratches(probably from clean rod) - $65












- Remington 12 GA Rem-Choke Tubes Modified. Have 2 in new condition. $10 for both.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

PM Sent !


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

870 Express receiver with no barrel sold.

870 Wingmaster VR Sold Pending Funds


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Price drop on the Mossbergs,$280 on the first one pictured and $240 on the second one.

Also still have the 870 Wingmaster for $250


----------

